# Squito



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

For anyone interested on the ice conditions at Mosquito, I swung by on the way home from steelhead fishing. The entire North End is locked in, I was going to pull over and do a more detailed check, but the parking areas on the causeway werent plowed, and I didnt feel like getting stuck. Seeing the entire one side of the lake with ice just got me pumped! There wasnt much snow on it either, so There is a possibility that something might transpire by next weekend (NORTH END). The south end is still wide open from the causeway down to Walnut Creek. From just south of Walnut to the dam is ice covered! I checked near the roadbed outside of the marina, and its not even a solid two inches after you get 30 feet off the shore, I walked out about 10 feet and it got slushy, I threw out rocks (the size of my fist and bigger) and they busted right through, So there you go, its a start! Tues. and Wed. are big days/nights for us! ICE ICE BABAYYY!!! Everyone be safe and dont rush it, but I will say, I am officially going to organize my tackle! S.F.


----------



## da-animal (Aug 19, 2010)

Steelhead Fever said:


> For anyone interested on the ice conditions at Mosquito, I swung by on the way home from steelhead fishing. The entire North End is locked in, I was going to pull over and do a more detailed check, but the parking areas on the causeway werent plowed, and I didnt feel like getting stuck. Seeing the entire one side of the lake with ice just got me pumped! There wasnt much snow on it either, so There is a possibility that something might transpire by next weekend (NORTH END). The south end is still wide open from the causeway down to Walnut Creek. From just south of Walnut to the dam is ice covered! I checked near the roadbed outside of the marina, and its not even a solid two inches after you get 30 feet off the shore, I walked out about 10 feet and it got slushy, I threw out rocks (the size of my fist and bigger) and they busted right through, So there you go, its a start! Tues. and Wed. are big days/nights for us! ICE ICE BABAYYY!!! Everyone be safe and dont rush it, but I will say, I am officially going to organize my tackle! S.F.



thanks for the report mario-cant wait!


----------



## mrphish42 (Jan 24, 2008)

Mario...Thanks for the heads up....Hopefully it will come together sooner than later....Lookin forward to some crowds at OGF get togethers.... when thing really get goin...Be safe buddy...Talk to ya soon.


----------



## crappie1962 (Apr 18, 2010)

Thanks for the current update.


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

Went back up to the lake to check things out. There is new ice on the entire south end, (including the cemetery). Went to 305 and started going out with my spud bar. I Got out past where ezbite went through (glad your ok!) There is around 3 inches. with almost two of it clear, new ice. As soon as I got to the snow line, I started backing of, because, as expected, there was much less NEW ice. I also checked off the marina, pretty much the same thing. If there was no snow, I would say this weekend for the north end, but we will see, be safe!


----------



## icebergy (Jan 21, 2012)

thanks for the up date its greatly appreciated . Would really stink to drive 2hrs sat. morn for nothin thanks , bergy


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

icebergy said:


> thanks for the up date its greatly appreciated . Would really stink to drive 2hrs sat. morn for nothin thanks , bergy


your welcome, just shoot me a pm if you hav e questions about the conditions out there, I live 10 min, away. Its NOT ready yet, Im going to check again on friday, I will report back!


----------



## whjr15 (Jun 16, 2005)

I will be eagerly waiting your report! I live a little over an hour away, and have never fished it.... Yet!! I plan on going SOMEWHERE Sunday, since its my only day off, but my go-to spot isn't safe yet!


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

whjr15 said:


> I will be eagerly waiting your report! I live a little over an hour away, and have never fished it.... Yet!! I plan on going SOMEWHERE Sunday, since its my only day off, but my go-to spot isn't safe yet!


Ill report back as soon as I get home around 4?


----------



## whjr15 (Jun 16, 2005)

Cool, Thanks! Much appreciated!


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

Sorry Im a little late. Made my rounds again today, 305 had about 3 inches, 2 of clear and 1-2 of cloudy. There were 5-7 shanties out even with the bouy and a little past it, but I didnt go out there. The cemetery had 3inch MAX of clear, I wouldnt recommend trying to go out there, it got thinner and thinner the farther out. There was only one guy on the north end, right off the causeway. Oscar said that there was about 9 guys out earlier still not much over 4 inches there, I didnt check personally. Went to the bouy line, there were a lot of tracks going out, I went out about 100 yards, found a good 4 inches, then it tapered down to a little less then 4 inches, I also check ranger bay and it had a good 3-4 inches of clear ice and an inch of white ice, but idk if thats even worth fishing. Me personally, Im going to hold off on squito, may check out some shallow stuff on Sunday.


----------



## icebergy (Jan 21, 2012)

which bouy off 305 r you refering 2 i just dont recall a bouy there thanks bergy


----------



## Eyewall (Feb 14, 2009)

Im guessing the bouy behind me. Im standing on the ramp


----------



## Iceman714 (Oct 27, 2011)

Thanks for the update Steelhead


----------



## icebergy (Jan 21, 2012)

thanks just never remembered seein 1 there before


----------



## FishOhio4Life (Feb 21, 2012)

Thanks for update buddy boy!


----------

